# Dropping riders on different locations/same ride



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Just a qwik "Q" , if I have 4 or 5 riders in my car and I drop each of them on different locations but pretty much on the same road/way. does that change anything in price ?? because I usually don't change the start and end trip on my device ?? Or should I ??


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

If doesn't change anything for you as the driver if they want to keep it all on one ride.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Just gives you a little extra due to the added time to drop each one off.


----------



## uberx2015 (Jul 2, 2014)

it is all included, nice way to take advantage of us no ?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Btw. I don't end the ride until I have all passengers out of the car. 

I used to stop the meter when we pulled up, but sometimes both passengers would get out give a hug and one would get back in and expect to keep going...


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Btw. I don't end the ride until I have all passengers out of the car.
> 
> I used to stop the meter when we pulled up, but sometimes both passengers would get out give a hug and one would get back in and expect to keep going...[/QUOTE
> 
> Yep ! I fell for that one a couple of times!


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

I begin trip once passenger/s are inside, and I begin to move off (as long as within waiting time).

I end the trip as soon as all passengers are out, the door is closed and I move off (and I'm 100% certain that I'm not required any further). 

Extra stops on flat rate trips to the airport, I press fare review, and an e-mail from Uber arrives sometime later, to ask about the location of drop-offs and waiting, and if the fare is calculated to be higher, then it's adjusted accordingly.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Be sure to check those trips when you get your pay statement. Uber has a habit sometimes of reducing fares for "inefficient route", which is often a result of dropping off multiple passengers (or construction, traffic, road closures, etc). Lately I've gotten into the habit of requesting fare reviews on some rides where I suspect that may happen, and then sending them a preemptive email explaining the reason for the "inefficient route". Their response several days later is to thank me for letting them know, and that they'll attach a note of it to the trip#.

It's a lot easier to do it that way then to try to remember the details of a trip a week later.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

How do you find out about them reducing the fare? Do they email you?



Just Some Guy said:


> Be sure to check those trips when you get your pay statement. Uber has a habit sometimes of reducing fares for "inefficient route", which is often a result of dropping off multiple passengers (or construction, traffic, road closures, etc). Lately I've gotten into the habit of requesting fare reviews on some rides where I suspect that may happen, and then sending them a preemptive email explaining the reason for the "inefficient route". Their response several days later is to thank me for letting them know, and that they'll attach a note of it to the trip#.
> 
> It's a lot easier to do it that way then to try to remember the details of a trip a week later.


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> How do you find out about them reducing the fare? Do they email you?


No, they're sneaky. You gotta keep track yourself. I had so many cancellation fees taken away without notice after the riders message uber complaining when I say that they're a No Show.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Be sure to check those trips when you get your pay statement. Uber has a habit sometimes of reducing fares for "inefficient route", which is often a result of dropping off multiple passengers (or construction, traffic, road closures, etc). Lately I've gotten into the habit of requesting fare reviews on some rides where I suspect that may happen, and then sending them a preemptive email explaining the reason for the "inefficient route". Their response several days later is to thank me for letting them know, and that they'll attach a note of it to the trip#.
> 
> It's a lot easier to do it that way then to try to remember the details of a trip a week later.


I had a rider yesterday who wanted to self-direct (vs. GPS) because she is terrified of highways. She wanted to take all back roads instead of the highway. This added 5 miles/15 minutes to the trip (due to city congestion). If Uber hits me with "inefficient route," I will be very disheartened.

Luxi
Providence


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> How do you find out about them reducing the fare? Do they email you?


You need to check all the trips on your pay statement, there will be a note when you click on it if they did.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> I had a rider yesterday who wanted to self-direct (vs. GPS) because she is terrified of highways. She wanted to take all back roads instead of the highway. This added 5 miles/15 minutes to the trip (due to city congestion). If Uber hits me with "inefficient route," I will be very disheartened.
> 
> Luxi
> Providence


Exactly the kind of thing I would have requested a fare review on and preemptively emailed them about.


----------

